# Varroa destructor Mites Can Nimbly Climb from Flowers onto Foraging Honey Bees



## Jerodmon (Oct 9, 2021)

It can attach to other insects too. I think it is a huge problem for all insects. I found this wasp on the bottom board and I was surprised to see that mites we’re attaching to it. As per the wasp, it look like the bees below the screen-bottom got it.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I was just wondering how they moved around just the other day.


----------

